# Which movie/tv show car would you like?



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

OK..........The rule is..........You can only have ONE.

Yeah, I could have added some completely weird cars like Speed Racer's Mach 5, the Munster's car, James Bond's submersible Lotus, or the Batmobile, but I thought we could keep it to real cars.

General Lee - Dukes of Hazzard
Gran Torino - Starsky and Hutch
Trans Am - Smokey and the Bandit
Trans Am - Night Rider
DeLoreon - Back to the Future
"Eleanor" '67 Mustang - Gone in 60 Seconds
Bullitt GT Mustang - Steve McQueen
Ford Falcon - Mad Max
Milner's 32 Duece Coupe - American Graffeti
Shaggin Wagon - Dumb and Dumber (had to include this for Lucky)
1970 Dodge Charger - Fast and the Furious
1948 Ford De Luxe "Greased Lightning" - Grease
1961 Ferrari 250 GT California Spyder - Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Wanna add some others?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Sep 4, 2008)

Easy 

The Mad Max Interceptor


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mercury kustom - American Graffiti
Chevy 55 - American Graffiti
'68 Dodge Charger - Bullitt
'68 Ford Mustang GT - Bullitt
Lamborghini Miura - The Italian Job
'70 Dodge Challenger R/T - Vanishing Point


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

from these that you had posted thor ?

the grand torino for sure.

some great cars wasnt posted here:

mercury monterrey 1950 - cobra
ferrari testarossa - miami vice
al capone´s 1928 armoured cadillac - the untoucheables
citroen ds - day of jackal
alfa romeo spyder 1750 - the graduate


----------



## Graeme (Sep 4, 2008)

My eleven year old son created this clip for YouTube. (Calls himself "graboid" from the Tremor movie series. )


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3sb-vpCr_Y_


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

Good one Jug. I forgot about the Sonny Crockett's Testarossa from Miami Vice.

Graeme............
Wait a second. How in the world can Herbie beat Eleanor? You need to have a chat with your son!!!


----------



## chook (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello? What about the Ghostbusters ex ambulance


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, a couple different ones:

1. The Pontiac drive by Roy Scheider in "The Seven Ups"

2. The Charger(?) with the rabbits in "THunderbolt and Lightfoot".

I agree Thor. And that Autocar trumps that Montego!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

chook said:


> Hello? What about the Ghostbusters ex ambulance



i would like to have that one just to ride in carnival at salvador streets


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

are allowed cartoons too ?

the speed racer mach 5
freddy flinstone rock car
scooby doo mistery machine


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser from That 70's Show, only the souped up Hurst model.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

the munsters family car and the munsters dracula race car

batmobile of 60´s batman series with adan west, remember ?

POW ! BOING ! WOOSH !


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

Dodge Charger 1970...my dad police station has the newer models....such nice cars.....but the department liked the Crown Victorias better......so they kept a lot of the Crown Vic's


----------



## Trebor (Sep 4, 2008)

The Delorean all the way for me! =D


----------



## Graeme (Sep 4, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Graeme............
> Wait a second. How in the world can Herbie beat Eleanor? You need to have a chat with your son!!!



Typical Hollywood Producer Thor, he just won't take advice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 4, 2008)

Eleanor.....

That car makes my willy wiggle....


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

Les, did you know Carol Shelby opened a shop up here in Plano (just north of Dallas, Texas) and is building Eleanor's for the asking. Here is an article posted in Mustang Monthly.....

_Carroll Shelby and Sanderson Sales and Marketing are making the best attempt we've seen in a while to give you the chance to own that car--or one very much like the GT500 that Randall "Memphis" Rains clipped in the movie. The new GT500E (the "E" stands for Eleanor) is based on the GT500 that Nick Cage and the wizards at Cinema Vehicle Services (CVS) made famous--sort of. Actually, the new Eleanor is more like what CVS proposed to New Line before the movie was shot. So lets take a peek at what Sanderson Sales and Marketing and Carroll Shelby have cooked up for you, the buying public.

Is it Real? 
In all respects, this car is real. The specific fiberglass Eleanor parts all hail from CVS, and the car is as real a Shelby as you can get in a modern-day remake. What this means is that, like the '66 convertibles that Shelby built in the '80s, these are continuation cars. The serial numbers will be CSE numbers signed off by Carroll Shelby himself. The numbering for the new Shelby GT500E will begin with 001 and go to 400. Sanderson Sales and Marketing will be the sole sales outlet for these vehicles.So, the serial numbers for the GT500E, be that base or upgraded, will fall in the numeric range stated above, and will appear as follows: CSE-001 through CSE-400. There isn't much more real than that.

What's in a Name? 
All the new Shelbys will be GT500Es--even though a carbureted 325 horse 302 will power the base car. Although some may be troubled by Carroll's use of the GT500E name for a car with no standard big-block, we have no problem with this. After all, Carroll himself signed off on it. And just like Shelby has always maintained, "If it's a good car, the name won't matter. And if it's a bad car, the name won't save it." That isn't to say you can't get real big-block power from your Eleanor. You can order it with a 427 if you wish--more on that later.

Totals and Rumors. 
Shelby and Sanderson Sales and Marketing plan to produce a maximum of 100 GT500Es a year over the next four years. The Super Snakes will be limited to a 75-model production run period.There is talk of taking the idea of continuation cars into other areas. One that we thought about was a '65 GT350 with updated engine components and suspension.

How Does it Drive?
We had the opportunity to pilot the GT500E prototype car in the vicinity of the Shelby American facility in Las Vegas, Nevada. To say that the beast--this one powered by a 430 horse 351 Windsor, stroked out to 392 cubes--is awesome is an understatement. This powerplant, coupled with the Total Control suspension and the fairly aggressive T56 six-speed gearbox, made the GT500E a strong and capable performer--both in the corners and on a straight-line launch.

Even with the 3.89 posi get-lost gears, the six-speed allows the car to get happy-loose at the rear wheels at any flick of the ankle and keeps it happily tooling along on the interstate. The bellow from the Flowmaster exhaust is enough to melt the heart of any red-blooded American who loves the smell of burning rubber and spent fuel.

Driving the GT500E is also a thrill for the looks it gets. As we left the Shelby American parking lot, we spied several folks craning their necks to take in the snarling animal. As we were using Speedway Boulevard to get acquainted with the Shelby, two track workers at the Las Vegas Speedway nearly cracked up their Chevy work truck watching us. This wasn't the last time we were gawked at by passersby, both automotive and pedestrian.

As we became better acquainted with the car, we felt more like Rains from the movie. This was a dangerous thing to feel behind the wheel of such a Mustang, especially since it didn't belong to us. But then again, the car that "Memphis" drove was one that he pinched from some hapless owner. That feeling of being Mr. Rains does get under your skin, especially when you look down at the Nitrous toggle switch and thumb the "Go Baby Go" button on the shift knob, both of which are functional. While clicking through the gearbox, taking in the stark landscape of the Vegas area, you don't even notice that you're cresting 80 mph on a stretch of federal real estate slated for only 55.

When the minivan with three teenage girls and one adult pulled alongside (after we'd slowed down to the posted limit), we smiled, nailed it, and sprinted away in true "Memphis" fashion. This car may not be a ticket magnet due to its color, but it is a car that, by the very nature of its association, will make you do things--bad things. After some seat time, all we can say is that we want one, and also that, like Memphis, Eleanor will make you think, "I'm a Baaaad man."

The Last Word
What will the future hold for these "new" Shelbys? Only time and finance will tell. For now, though, these have to be the largest and most exciting movie promos we've ever seen. We're still searching for a way to make one of these happen for ourselves. If you're interested in buying into the new legend, give Sanderson Sales and Marketing a call at 972/234-2882._


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to vote. I'd take the Charger from Too Fast Too Furious. That scene at the end of the movie was awesome, even though my heart sank when they flipped it.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Dodge Charger 1970...my dad police station has the newer models....such nice cars.....but the department liked the Crown Victorias better......so they kept a lot of the Crown Vic's



of course is better, its ford man !


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2008)

How about the McLaren (?) from "THX-1138"?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

I've gotta go the general lee from the dukes, but there are many more cars that I love, hey how about the A Team's GMC van?


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 5, 2008)

Elenore, from the remake "Gone in 60 Seconds". A very close second would be the General Lee.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 5, 2008)

I vote for Harry Hamlin's Porsche 356 "Speedster" with the 3.3L flat six turbo in "King Of The Mountain" (1981). There was also a bad-a** 1965 Corvette Stingray with a blown 427 that he went up against on Mulholland in the climax of the movie.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind the indestructable phantom car from "Wraith". Make it easy to get outta tickets!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2008)

MK2 jaguar from inspector morse


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2008)

or the Car from the movie "The Car".

anybody remember a movie called "The California Kid" with Martin Sheen in the 70s. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 5, 2008)

The Essex from My Mother the Car
Miss Hathaways 60's Mopar selection from the Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, gonna throw some pics about the cars we're talkin' about.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2008)

For a car with an attitude, I'd say Stephen King's Christine was a bad machine, but I'll take the black sedan from the movie "The Car" (starring James Brolin)...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2008)

I've actually worked on the Challenger from the Vanishing Point remake. There were 5 cars done for the movie. The shop that I work for restored the car that was run off the loading dock. It now sits beside the camera car in Floyd Garrett's Muscle Car Museum in Sevierville TN.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2008)

I ran across all of the wrecked Christines and all of the parts used in the film, at a wrecking yard in Fontana (Southern California) shortly after the movie was made, back in the early 80's.

They destroyed about 17 Belvederes while filming the movie Christine...

The Christine I'm shown with in the pic, is the one that was "killed" at the end of the movie by the caterpillar. Aparently, this one wasn't supposed to be wrecked, and because of a SNAFU, it ended up like this...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2008)

Nostalgia for older cars is great even if they cornered awfully. I had a Camaro for a few years and I remember trying to make a corner on a two-lane highway and almost loosing it. My son's face and knuckles were white. After that I bought a Mazda van and found I could comfortably take that same corner 20kmph [12+mph] faster than the Camaro could.


----------



## jsmecha (Sep 5, 2008)

All good choices but my fav is No. 6's Lotus 7. Cool car and cooler character!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay, I changed my mind: I want the Porsche 917 from the Steve McQueen movie _Le Mans_; over 1000 HP in a chassis that doesn't weigh much more than a VW Beetle.


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd have the Mad Max 2 Interceptor


----------



## Freebird (Sep 7, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> OK..........The rule is..........You can only have ONE.
> 
> Yeah, I could have added some completely weird cars like James Bond's submersible Lotus, but I thought we could keep it to real cars.
> 
> ...



Hey why isn't the Lotus there if the DeLorean is? The Lotus is an actual real car {obviously noy submersible} but then the DeLorean doesnt come with the Time travel gizmo either...


My vote is the Red Lotus from "For Your Eyes Only"


----------



## JugBR (Sep 7, 2008)

cant believe you guys forgot mr t. van !!!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)

Good call Jsmecha! Forgot about the Super 7!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 7, 2008)

I really like the Aston Martin DBS in Casino Royaly.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 8, 2008)

1. The '57 Chevy Bel Air from Simon Simon

2. KITT

3. The '32 Ford Deuce Coupe from American Grafitti


----------



## JugBR (Sep 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Good call Jsmecha! Forgot about the Super 7!



 The Prisoner, i watched this show, very good. the guys who wrote that should had take too much lsd !


----------



## Njaco (Sep 9, 2008)

> The Prisoner, i watched this show, very good. the guys who wrote that should had take too much lsd !



I can tell you it warped one very impressionable young mind!


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

Thorlifter said:


> OK..........The rule is..........You can only have ONE.
> 
> Yeah, I could have added some completely weird cars like Speed Racer's Mach 5, the Munster's car, James Bond's submersible Lotus, or the Batmobile, but I thought we could keep it to real cars.
> 
> ...


Bullitt GT Mustang- the exact one Steve McQueen drove in the greatest car chase/cop movie of all time. And also the Triumph motorcycle he rode in "The Great Escape".. Only 1 question about "Bullitt"-- He id'd, after the fatal crash of the two "hit-men"-- the shooter- "Winchester Pump" As he only saw the shortened barrel sticking out the window, how did he know it was a Winchester- could have been a Model 12, but it was a Model 97- cut-down barrel, red plastic 00 buckshot Winchester-Western shells--Hollywood? Gotta love it.


----------

